# Has anybody else noticed the decline in posts lately?



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

For a while I could check back like every hour, and there would be a new post in every subcategory forum, there was also a new member posting something in the new member forum at least once a day. Now I can not check it for a couple days and only miss a couple posts. Come on guys, get in gear:sport-smiley-002: 

.02


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Actually, it's been fairly steady, but new member sign ups have slowed down.

Post Stats

June 02, 2006 66
June 03, 2006 54
June 04, 2006 82
June 05, 2006 98
June 06, 2006 82
June 07, 2006 56
June 08, 2006 75
June 09, 2006 60
June 10, 2006 48
June 11, 2006 62
June 12, 2006 39
June 13, 2006 70
June 14, 2006 55
June 15, 2006 47
June 16, 2006 46
June 17, 2006 49
June 18, 2006 47
June 19, 2006 56
June 20, 2006 80
June 21, 2006 38
June 22, 2006 41


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

yep.... must be the warm weather, everybody's outside :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> yep.... must be the warm weather, everybody's outside :food-smiley-004:


Or you're an unfortunate IT professional like myself who drew the short straw on the GST rate change project...:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Or you're an unfortunate IT professional like myself who drew the short straw on the GST rate change project...:confused-smiley-010


You're going to have to explain that someone who works with people. :rockon:


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*just a thought*

Is it possible that people are sitting with their guitars instead of their computers more????


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> Is it possible that people are sitting with their guitars instead of their computers more????


That could be a good thing...evilGuitar:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well scott, I drew a graph representing your data..










It shows a slight decline in posts over the last 3 weeks.


and no, i dont have anything better to do on a saturday. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good stuff bro, we need to change that trend though. Summer time brings a slow down anyway. Overall things are going pretty good. Nice graph.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Good stuff bro, we need to change that trend though. Summer time brings a slow down anyway. Overall things are going pretty good. Nice graph.


thank you. we got a new member recently, maybe there'll be a flood of them now, maybe they'll join in packs lolevilGuitar:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have told a few buddies about the forum and encouraged them to sign up, I'll check in on them and kick there butt....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'll check if it's ok to post a link on the Jam Sessions forums. They have a huge userbase, and a lot of Canadians.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> well scott, I drew a graph representing your data..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know you painted landscapes. Is that someplace near Banff?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

At least the chart looks better than Nortel shares over the same period..........


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> You're going to have to explain that someone who works with people. :rockon:


What is people? Soilent Green is people. Doublemeat Palace is people.

There...two pop culture references for you. Now, back to convincing a 20+ year old billing system that GST will be changing to 6% next weekend...I need a drink...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I didn't know you painted landscapes. Is that someplace near Banff?


yeah right on, actually near lake louise...

I also paint portraits, I painted one of you...I hope you play soccer.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> yeah right on, actually near lake louise...
> 
> I also paint portraits, I painted one of you...I hope you play soccer.


I guess I'll have to take up soccer since I can't play guitar without hands!


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

You could try the Project Guitar Forums to recruit new members.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

You know, now that you mention it, about this time every week it seems that no one replys to my posts.... Hello is that you?? Hello...hello....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> You could try the Project Guitar Forums to recruit new members.


I could...but since, you know the link, I'll let you do it:food-smiley-004: lol

and Lester, would you like me to give you hands? At first I forgot the feet...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I know I've slowwwwwwwed down lately with the posts. Too busy with work and my computer was down for a week. But I may not have a thing to say about anything. So I don't. Unlike now. Well I guess this is another post.
Have a couple of things for sale though and no replys at all. So what's there to talk about, no sales, no new gear, no hockey, no time.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I know I've slowwwwwwwed down lately with the posts. Too busy with work and my computer was down for a week. But I may not have a thing to say about anything. So I don't. Unlike now. Well I guess this is another post.
> Have a couple of things for sale though and no replys at all. So what's there to talk about, no sales, no new gear, no hockey, no time.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


so the problem is that you havent got any new gear to talk about in a while? seems like a simple solution to me lol


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

As a night person on here you could say the posts seem to stop by midnight.:zzz:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

At this time of night, you'd better be able to answer your own question!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

and look at your own pics......


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> and look at your own pics......


lol i was on at 1, i think, and there was two of us here. plus 13 guests.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

What about 4 am pretty lonely.....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> What about 4 am pretty lonely.....


and that's why god made porn.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Well Im back now with money.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

It's been real dead again.:zzz:


----------

